# PSA for some hard to find items...



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 6, 2006)

I just visited my counter this weekend and all this time had no idea that they still had all these old le/dc shadows hahaha. To think, I spent all this extra money on Ebay and Swapping to get ahold of some of these argh.
Anyhoo, they still have shadows from Rebel Rock and Ornamentalism.
Their number is: (562) 924-8078 It's a Nordstroms counter, so just ask for MAC and they'll transfer you.
Hope it helps someone =)


----------



## Trax (Mar 6, 2006)

Will counters ship?? I'm in AZ. When I went to my counter a few weeks ago to check out the LE/DC items left over, they just had a lot of Belle Azure, some Lustrevision e/s, and some Ornamentalism l/g.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, counters ship. They charge a flat-rate shipping which can be a bit steep however.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm.. 562! wheres this Nordstroms at?! which mall?!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_Hmm.. 562! wheres this Nordstroms at?! which mall?!_

 
the nordstroms mac counter at the los cerritos mall in cerritos =)


----------



## Nickels4mnms (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm always trying to find out what the counter near me still has, but they put me off... i just want to start opening their drawers and looking! lol


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 7, 2006)

cerritos as in california? do you remember specifically what they had? i'd drive down there, if i thought it was worth it..


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_cerritos as in california? do you remember specifically what they had? i'd drive down there, if i thought it was worth it.._

 
if i remember correctly it was little minx, say yeah, anti establishment, lustre leaf, li'lily, romantique, mineralism, mystical mist and blue absinthe. there could be more, but i forgot... you could always call and ask


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nordstrom will ship anywhere in the US...


----------



## Brianne (Apr 17, 2006)

~MAC counter in Hechts at Regency Square Mall in Richmond VA still has Porcelin Pink MSF.  They also have 3 of the 4 Catharine D lipsticks (no Strawberry Blonde).
~MAC freestanding store in Stony Point Fashion Park in Richmond VA has Meadowland e/s in stock (LE from Madame B last year).  They also had several CD items (beauty powders, soft lights), and I saw Inventive Eyes and Free to Be eyes on display, so they might have those also.

Not sure if either one ships, but you could always look them up and call.  I can't do CP's as I live 2.5 hours away, but maybe someone else is close and could.

Mods, move this if you need to.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_~MAC counter in Hechts at Regency Square Mall in Richmond VA still has Porcelin Pink MSF.  They also have 3 of the 4 Catharine D lipsticks (no Strawberry Blonde).
~MAC freestanding store in Stony Point Fashion Park in Richmond VA has Meadowland e/s in stock (LE from Madame B last year).  They also had several CD items (beauty powders, soft lights), and I saw Inventive Eyes and Free to Be eyes on display, so they might have those also.

Not sure if either one ships, but you could always look them up and call.  I can't do CP's as I live 2.5 hours away, but maybe someone else is close and could.

Mods, move this if you need to._

 

Thank you so much, because of this post, I will now have a Porcelain Pink mineralized skinfinish. They had 3 more left when I just called and yes, they do ship.


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Apr 18, 2006)

the mall at millenia in orlando, fl still has porcelain pink & metal rock


----------



## Brianne (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_Thank you so much, because of this post, I will now have a Porcelain Pink mineralized skinfinish. They had 3 more left when I just called and yes, they do ship.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay, glad you got one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm kinda regretting not getting a backup since I use mine quite a bit, but I'll survive.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 18, 2006)

The MAC counter at Bloomies @ the Falls (Miami, FL) has Orange Tangent e/s


----------



## AGB (Apr 18, 2006)

how much do they charge for shipping??


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2006)

$11.95 for my shipping, but I got several other items as well. You'd have to call to find out, but I imagine by now they're all sold.


----------



## apathetic (Apr 20, 2006)

can't seem to find any online... i'm from singapore...


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 28, 2006)

*Lovely Lily Pigment @ Nordstrom.com*

Hey all!  I don't know if there is anyone that is dying to have a lovely lily pigment but the Nordstrom.com website has them listed.  So if you love it get a back up!  Just thought you all might want to know!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 28, 2006)

If anyone else knows of any other LE/HTF items that still exist in forgotten counters, out them in this thread!


----------



## toby1 (Apr 28, 2006)

The Pittsburgh, Pa counter at Kaufmann's still has Catherine D stuff I think they have both quads, brushes, and all the lippies but Strawberry Blonde, the Free to Be quad, Goldenaire & Lovely Lily piggies and probably most of the other Lingerie stuff except Petticoat & Naked You.  They also still have all the Sweetie Cake stuff except for maybe a few of the pencils and they also have Classic Coord lippies

There's also a Dillard's in AR with Gold Deposit MSF


----------



## kradge79 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was shopping this weekend and the MAC freestanding store @ International Mall in Tampa still had Provence Pigment.  My friend bought one, and the MA had to search a little for it, but they may have more.


----------



## laurachicken (Apr 29, 2006)

*MSF in Orlando (Florida Mall)*

I was at the MAC store in the Florida Mall (Orlando, FL) today and they had two colors of MSF, at least ten of each. I'm not sure if its part of one of the new collections or not, but I thought I'd let you all know- I thought of (the collective) you!


----------



## Regina (Apr 29, 2006)

OMG! Which ones are they?


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 29, 2006)

Was hoping you could give us more info on this.


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2006)

You can use www.maccosmetics.com to look up the store number & call to inquire.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 29, 2006)

I called Florida Mall at Millenia (Pro Store) and they have Porcelain Pink and Naked You left. This might be what she was talking about. Here's The # 407-363-5124. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for looking that up Reesa!


----------



## laurachicken (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry, I tried to remember the colors, but I have the worst memory ever. It was actually the Florida Mall store, their phone number is (407) 251-9640.


----------



## toby1 (Apr 29, 2006)

I called they have Petticoat and Naked You
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurachicken* 
_Sorry, I tried to remember the colors, but I have the worst memory ever. It was actually the Florida Mall store, their phone number is (407) 251-9640._


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

Smart Poppy website has Test Pattern l/l and Steep e/s (LE from High Tea), I think they're also selling the red Matt Murphy cases and brushes separately, but it's really expensive.

www dot smartpoppy dot com dot au (so yeah, open another browser window or just do a Google search for it)


----------



## mspixieears (May 7, 2006)

Just reading on LJ and some kind souls posted some info well worth noting!

Aurora IL CCO has MSFs in Porcelain Pink.

There was a much older post saying something about Culturebloom items and Overgrown e/s being available at some main department store counter in IL - I'm sorry, I can't remember the place (and I know it's probably a big state...please forgive me!)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if there's any MSFs at any CCO's in Texas?


----------



## csuthetaphi (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Just reading on LJ and some kind souls posted some info well worth noting!

Aurora IL CCO has MSFs in Porcelain Pink.

There was a much older post saying something about Culturebloom items and Overgrown e/s being available at some main department store counter in IL - I'm sorry, I can't remember the place (and I know it's probably a big state...please forgive me!)

Nordstrom counter in Beechwood OH has Thunder Eyes quad._

 

ACK!! I just went to Nordstrom's in Beechwood on Thursday when Sundressing came out. They told me they were out of Thunder Quads (after I found the tester hidden behind the eyeshadow rack).


----------



## mspixieears (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 
_ACK!! I just went to Nordstrom's in Beechwood on Thursday when Sundressing came out. They told me they were out of Thunder Quads (after I found the tester hidden behind the eyeshadow rack). 
_

 

Thanks hon, just edited my post above


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_I went to my local counter last night and they still had lots of LE stuff such as:

Lingerie:
Bodysuit
Negligee
La di Bra
Bare Trance
Something else I forgot (l/g or l/s)..sorry..I know it wasn't Pink maribu, though.
Lovely Lily pigment
Taupeless
Flirty number

Catherine D.
All laquers
All Beauty powders
All lipsticks (1 strawberry blonde as of last night)
May have been other stuff (they had a whole drawer but that is all I looked at)

They did have who's that lady lipgelees, but I bought the last Cool and Aloof cause the one I bought before had a hole when I bought it and leaked everywhere. I also bought the last two Dame in a Dress and they had just sold the last Who's that Lady. Our counter sells nothing. They also have Daisy TLC but that one just isn't as in demand as the other stuff.....Anyway, (PM me if) you need anything or the number to the store is 228-385-7470. This is a counter at a Belk department store in Biloxi, MS._

 
(edited to delete CP ref)

Myer department store in Brisbane, Australia has some New Vegas MSFs and some Australia-wide Myer MAC counters have Metal Rock MSFs. Just for reference's sake (as a few have asked about this), to get one of these babies out to someone in the US would easily cost 40-5 USD if not more, taking postage into account.


----------



## carol (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_I called they have Petticoat and Naked You

 Quote:

  Originally Posted by laurachicken
Sorry, I tried to remember the colors, but I have the worst memory ever. It was actually the Florida Mall store, their phone number is (407) 251-9640.  
 
_

 
I just called them.  They still have Petticoat and Naked You.  They also still have Gold Dusk and Lily White pigments in stock as well.

And they ship with a flat fee of $7 for everything (UPS Ground).


----------



## MargaretD (May 12, 2006)

*Naked You, Orange Tanget & More*

I saw a display with what appeared to be all LE items at my MAC counter in Dillards, Penn Square Mall, Oklahoma City.

Naked You MSF
Orange Tangent e/s
spring up
Love bud
CD beauty powders
mauro
the CD lip lacquer (don't remember shade name) (called Ignite)
moon's reflection - PERM
knight divine - PERM
dazzlelight - PERM
Ever Opal pearlizer

I believe there were a few more shades but nothing that stood out as terribly rare. I'm not sure if all these items are LE.


----------



## aziajs (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MargaretD* 
_I saw a display with what appeared to be all LE items at my MAC counter in Dillards, Penn Square Mall, Oklahoma City.

Naked You MSF
Orange Tanget e/s
spring up
Love bud
CD beauty powders
mauro
the CD lip lacquer (don't remember shade name)
moon's reflection
knight divine
dazzlelight
Ever Opal pearlizer

I believe there were a few more shades but nothing that stood out as terribly rare. I'm not sure if all these items are LE._

 
That's great.  Moon's Reflection, Knight Divine and Dazzlelight are perm.  FYI.


----------



## mspixieears (May 13, 2006)

Just edited Margaret D's post to say which was LE and permanent etc.


----------



## Anatidaephobia (May 13, 2006)

I'm quite jealous.  I'd be all over that Orange Tangent. =)


----------



## addicted_2color (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_I just visited my counter this weekend and all this time had no idea that they still had all these old le/dc shadows hahaha. To think, I spent all this extra money on Ebay and Swapping to get ahold of some of these argh.
Anyhoo, they still have shadows from Rebel Rock, Lustre Vision and Ornamentalism.
Their number is: (562) 924-8078 It's a Nordstroms counter, so just ask for MAC and they'll transfer you.
Hope it helps someone =)_

 
I just called and they MA I spoke with said that they didn't have any more from the lustre vision collection and simply told me to check with mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh well, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info, addicted - I edited the post to delete Lustrevision so it's up-to-date now


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 14, 2006)

I just called the MAC counter in Charleston, SC (it's inside a Saks Fifth Avenue store downtown). This is what they have...

Beauty Icon (Catherine D.) e/s---she didn't give me exact shades but she said they have A LOT!

Culturebloom e/s---same as above

Ultra Chic e/s

Rebel Rock--Ever Opal Pearlizer

Lingerie e/s

Naked You MSF

Pigments: Lovely Lily, Goldenaire, Pink Opal, Apricot Pink, Fairylite, and the ones from Sweetie Cake and Sundressing collections

The number is *843-805-1176*, they DO ship--not sure how much it is cuz I forgot to ask!...but I hope this helps!


*Edited when I realized she called Fairylite "fairytale" and Apricot Pink "pink apricot"


----------



## Marcita (May 14, 2006)

It's usually $8.95 to ship from Nordstrom.


----------



## laurachicken (May 17, 2006)

Nordstrom at the Florida Mall, Orlando (407-888-7889)has 
Lovely Lily (definitely-I saw it yesterday)
lots from Sweetie Cake 
the Nordstrom exclusive palettes 

and I'm not sure what else, I'm not good at remembering what's LE and not LE, but I noticed the Lovely Lily when I was there yesterday. If you are local, stop in and see me (unfortunately, not at MAC)!

and yes, it's 8.95 to ship from Nordstrom. 

Laura


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any other updated info about Petticoat MSF or Naked You MSF that's still available at a counter near you that ships?


----------



## serendipityii (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll love you forever if you can tell me a counter/store that has Gold Dusk.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_I'll love you forever if you can tell me a counter/store that has Gold Dusk._

 
glendale galleria MAC freestanding store in glendale, CA.


----------



## serendipityii (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you.. you are officially loved forever!


----------



## carol (Jun 15, 2006)

I visited the freestanding store at Valley Fair Mall in Santa Clara, CA.  They still had summer neutral e/s from Sundressing in stock (I bought a couple).  There was also the Gold Dusk tester out, so I'm assuming they still have that as well.

408-244-6533


----------



## Brianne (Jul 31, 2006)

Bumping this up...
Hechts in Richmond VA (Regency Square Mall) still has the following:

-All A Muse items
-Nearly all of Lure
-Softwash Grey & Apricot Pink pigments
-Nearly all of She Shines (minus Dazzleray)
-Summer Neutral, Flirty Number, Sunday Best e/s
-Brill e/s
-A couple chromeglasses

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_I called Florida Mall at Millenia (Pro Store) and they have Porcelain Pink and Naked You left. This might be what she was talking about. Here's The # 407-363-5124. Hope this helps someone._

 
I know that this is an older post but this is the first time I've seen it and I just wanted to clear up any confusion about Orlando's MAC Pro store and mall/counter locations. The Florida Mall location offers a _Pro_ _discount_, I believe, but the actual MAC Pro Store is in the Mall at Millenia. The telephone number given in Wontpayretail's post is for the MAC Pro Store. The Macy's in the Mall at Millenia also has a MAC counter.  (I purchased a Sunnydaze from here a couple of days ago!)


----------



## Booyahkasha (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trax* 
_Will counters ship?? I'm in AZ. When I went to my counter a few weeks ago to check out the LE/DC items left over, they just had a lot of Belle Azure, some Lustrevision e/s, and some Ornamentalism l/g._

 
Are you talking about Ornamental? Cause that's permanent.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I know that this is an older post but this is the first time I've seen it and I just wanted to clear up any confusion about Orlando's MAC Pro store and mall/counter locations. The Florida Mall location offers a Pro discount, I believe, but the actual MAC Pro Store is in the Mall at Millenia. The telephone number given in Wontpayretail's post is for the MAC Pro Store. The Macy's in the Mall at Millenia also has a MAC counter.  (I purchased a Sunnydaze from here a couple of days ago!)_

 
Ya'll are going to have me make a trip to Millenia AND florida mall on thursday!


----------



## gwenivypage (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_if i remember correctly it was little minx, say yeah, anti establishment, lustre leaf, li'lily, romantique, mineralism, mystical mist and blue absinthe. there could be more, but i forgot... you could always call and ask_

 

Aww...I was just there this weekend!!  If I woulda known....


----------

